# Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heißen, unglaublich schnell sein



## bofferbrauer (2. April 2020)

*Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heißen, unglaublich schnell sein*

Hallo zusammen,

Bei WCCTech wurde der oftmals als Big Navi High-end Chip von AMD gesichtet. Dieser soll RX Gamma heißen (der Stern, der Navi genannt wird, heißt eigentlich Gamma Cassiopeia, daher der Name) und mit ganzen 80 CU daherkommen und mit sagenhaften 2,63Ghz takten. Dies ergibt ganze 26,6 TFlops an Rechenkraft, das doppelte einer 2080Ti.

Zudem soll diese Karte auch noch Raytracing beherrschen und zwar satte 21,2 Gigarays pro Sekunde.

Eine Karte mit solchen Spezifikationen muss natürlich mit sehr viel Daten gefüttert werden. Hier sollen daher anscheinend satte 32 GB GDDR7 (ja, gibt es schon) @24 Gbps. Zusammen mit einem 512bit Specicherinterface käme man damit auf ganze 1,5 Terabyte Bandbreite. 

Kommen soll die Karte mit einer TBP (Typical Board Power, also Verbrauch der gesamten Karte, nicht nur der GPU) von 350W, was angesichts der Leistung schon recht niedrig erscheint.

Die Karte kommt auch noch mit neuen Funktionen. So wird etwa mit ClearAI Upscaling ein Konkurrent zu DLSS ins Rennen geschickt.

Am Ende kam dann auch noch ein interner Benchmark gegen eine "next gen high-end" Grafikkarte von NVidia, wohl ein Sample einer Ampere Grafikkarte. Diese wird im Schnitt um etwa 6-7% geschlagen, die verwendeten Einstellungen stehen dabei aber natürlich nirgends. Jedoch steht in der Überschrift dazu, dass diese Karte die beste sei für 4K/120FPS Gaming

Quelle: AMD Radeon 'Big Navi' RX Gamma Flagship GPU Specs And Benchmarks Leaked - An Absolute Beast

Meine Meinung: Das scheint einfach etwas zuviel des Guten zu sein, um wirklich wahr zu sein, vor allem beim Arbeitsspeicher. Aber sollte dieses Biest wirklich existieren, dann wehe, wenn sie losgelassen... besonders für NVidia. Nach dem Ansturm auf Intel scheint sich AMD auf jeden Fall für eine Invasion ins NVidia Lager zu rüsten, soviel steht auf jeden Fall fest. NVidia und Intel stehen eindeutig härtere Zeiten ins Haus...


----------



## buggs001 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heißen, unglaublich schnell sein*

April April!


----------



## facehugger (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heiÃŸen, unglaublich schnell sein*

Das glaub ich erst, wenn PCGH-Raff die in seinen Griffeln hat

Gruß


----------



## Mottekus (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heiÃŸen, unglaublich schnell sein*

Wow, mit GDDR 7.

Würde ich wohl kaufen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heißen, unglaublich schnell sein*

isn april scherz


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heiÃŸen, unglaublich schnell sein*

Würde ich auch sagen... einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## drstoecker (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heiÃŸen, unglaublich schnell sein*

Würde auch sagen verarsche da es noch etwas dauern wird bis es richtige Infos gibt. Die Specs sind auch etwas zu hart um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## bastian123f (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heißen, unglaublich schnell sein*

Glaube auch nicht daran.

Eine RX5700XT hat mit 40 CUs eine FP32 von 9,754 TFlops. Wenn der Wert bei einer Verdoppelung der CUs richtig skaliert, dann sind wir da auch noch unter den 20 TFlops. Das macht der Takt dann auch nicht weg. Kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen.

RTX2080TI Niveau, ja. Aber so stark? Nein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heißen, unglaublich schnell sein*

einfachmal auf das rote Satzzeichen am Ende des Artikel klicken


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heiÃŸen, unglaublich schnell sein*

War gut gemacht, nur etwas zuviel des guten, um Glaubwürdig zu sein. Dennoch guter Aprilscherz von WCCTech


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. April 2020)

*AW: Big Navi soll kommen, Chip anscheinend geleakt, soll RX Gamma heiÃŸen, unglaublich schnell sein*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> War gut gemacht, nur etwas zuviel des guten, um Glaubwürdig zu sein. Dennoch guter Aprilscherz von WCCTech



den hier fand ich besser

Intel Optane Gaming Boost Leaked - Offloads Storage Intensive Tasks To SSD For Up To 50% Faster Gaming Performance [April Fool's Joke]

den hab ich sogar erstmal geglaubt xD


----------

